# I am on the fence. TriTrix VS Definitive



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

I had planned on building my own speakers, the TriTrix from PE. but a coworker has a pair of Definitive BP8's for sale and a Definitive C1 Center channel speaker. He said he would sell them for 200. They are 11 years old. 
So the question is will the TriTrix sound better than the Definitive speakers? I will use them mostly for HT and when not watching TV they will be used for music. Has anyone out there heard both of these speakers to give a comparison or opinion. The Center Channel would be nice to replace my Bose Center channel. I have read all the reviews on the TriTrix and they have been really good. From what I have read the BP8's lack a little in the midrange. I am intrigued with the TriTrix but is there anyone who can compare the TriTrix to a retail equivilant from a performance and price comparison. Not counting the time it will take to build the speakers. That would be in my mind a cool project to do with the kids and time in the garage is relaxing. Thank you in advance for your opinion. :dontknow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never owned Definitive before. Just demoed it a few times in stores. I never understood why they cost so much. :heehee: They don't sound bad, just never really stood out IMO.

I've only heard the BR-1s with a revised crossover and they sounded nice. Kind of like polks, but cleaner sounding. They kind of reminded me of Paradigms a little the way they sounded. Probably not that good, but very pleasing and non fatiguing to listen.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It is not likely that anyone on the planet has had those two speaker systems sitting side by side to do a comparison. And even if they did, everyone has a different preference for which kind of distortion and sound coloration they prefer.
Build the TriTrix...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Supposedly the tri trx sounds really good from what i've read just never heard them for myself, I'd leave the 10 year old Definitives alone.:T


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

bambino said:


> Supposedly the tri trx sounds really good from what i've read just never heard them for myself, I'd leave the 10 year old Definitives alone.:T


I think you should consider making the project a Sunday afternoon family project for the fall. I think you can even build a modified center with the same drivers to match your mains.


----------



## yepvegas (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for your input, I think I will order the TriTrix tomorrow(payday). I was just trying to get a comparison of the quality and sound of the TriTrix comparred to a store equalivilant and store bought price equaliviant.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

i dont think you will be disappointed. Ive heard all good things about the tritrix. (sound and price)
plus it comes with pre fab baffle pieces that are cnc routered. So you still get the joy of putting it together yourself, but you dont need to make any cuts.
Good luck, and Keep us posted on how it comes out.


----------



## SilentJ20 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just built some tritrix speakers not too long ago. Nice simple build for the most part, and sound great. You'll enjoy them, I'm sure.


----------



## cstory (May 27, 2009)

If it's not too late, you might want to take a look at the Aviatrix kit from PE. The drivers are a bit more, but from what I have read, it is worth the extra $$. I have a pair of Aura Jr. monitors from Selah that use one ND-140 woofer and the SB Acoustics dimple dome tweeter, and they sound very good. Very detailed. 

I think the Aviatrix, which is an MTM arrangement of the ND-140 woofer with a Dayton RS28F tweeter would make a very good sounding system. :T

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...04&FTR=aviatrix&CFID=4971709&CFTOKEN=37113888

Chuck


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Make sure you brace em good and use the proper lining methods. It will go a long way to improving overall sound quality. For bracing I recommend 1 x 2 red oak. It is stiff and doesn't take up too much volume.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a set of BP8's and they are pretty amazing.. But I was also considering switching over to the TriTrix... Let me know how they sound. curious on the dispersion sense the Definitive Technology is Bi-polar. but both 5.25" woofer point forward with the trtrix and I think the Tritrix will get lower frequencies.


----------

